# HFNHL Rule & Process Update Thread



## Canuck09

We have so many rules and processes that change that it can be tough to stay on top of things. I'm going to try updating this thread with a running list by season of when things were added/changed, so when the Rule Book might miss an update, hopefully we'll have a link to the announcement here. Seasons listed are when the rule/process came into effect.

*2022-23 Season
Salary Cap/Floor:* The cap is announced at $82.5M and floor at $61M.

*2021-22 Season
Salary Cap/Floor:* The cap is announced at $81.5M and floor at $60.2M.

*2020-21 Season
Salary Cap/Floor:* The cap is announced at $81.5M and floor at $60.2M.

*2019-20 Season
Salary Cap/Floor:* The cap is announced at $81.5M and floor at $60.2M.

*General rule updates: *80 player roster limit adjusted to 50 contracted players. Prospect activation required at 10 NHL/AHL games. Unrated UDFA given one-way contracts not eligible to be used towards cap figures. Arbitration % increase (75%/90%/110%/120%). Pending UFA players traded will require minimum 125% raise on current HFNHL or NHL salary. Full details on these HERE.

*2018-19 Season
Salary Cap/Floor:* The cap is announced at $79.5M and floor at $58.8M.

*HFNHL LTIR: *Brief recap *HERE*.

*2017-18 Season
Salary Cap/Floor:* The cap is announced at $75M and floor at $55.4M.

*HFNHL Expansion:* The HFNHL will follow the NHL to Las Vegas with Jon Lemoine taking on the team. See *HERE*.

*2016-17 Season
Salary Cap/Floor:* The cap is announced at $73M and floor at $54M.

*RFA Re-Signing & Arbitration:* Major update to the way RFA contracts are handled in the summer FA process. Old 1 year 75% offer option removed. See *HERE*.

*Cash in Trades:* Amount of cash able to be traded is increased to $2M and restrictions added to how often two teams can trade cash. See *HERE*.

*New Waiver Process:* All players aged 25 and older must now clear waivers prior to the start of each season if sent to the farm and are immediately waiver eligible in-season regardless of games played. See *HERE*.

*Prospect Activations:* Updated rule from 2014, all skaters who played 50 games and goalies who played 25 games must be signed prior to the following season. See update *HERE*.

*2015-16 Season
New Agents & DoPP:* Pops & $horty take over as player agents (hfnhlagents@gmail.com) and Mike & Mike take over as DoPP (hfnhltrade@gmail.com). See *HERE*.


----------



## Canuck09

Reserved for future use.


----------

